# Teaching in Thailand- VISA Info



## Npsperl0863 (Sep 1, 2009)

HELPP!!

Im really confused about what to do about my VISA. Me and a friend are taking a TEFL course in Phuket in the middle of November. We plan to hopefully be there for a year. I was hoping to get a Non-Immigrant B but after doing research, that seems a little unrealistic. What is the best option for us? Getting a tourist VISA in the US, (where we are located now), and then just keep renewing it in Thailand?

From what I understand, if we get a tourist VISA in the US, it is valid for 60 days, with the option to extend it to 90. What happens after the 90 days?

Does my employer help us get a non immigrant VISA that is good for a year?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------

